# Spinal fixation



## asowder (Feb 6, 2013)

Can someone help me with CPT codes for Sacral-alar-iliac fixation or could be called S2-alar-iliac fixation, and also for anterior interference screw fixation.


----------



## nyyankees (Feb 7, 2013)

asowder said:


> Can someone help me with CPT codes for Sacral-alar-iliac fixation or could be called S2-alar-iliac fixation, and also for anterior interference screw fixation.



have you looked at 22848?


----------

